# South American Piranhadogs?



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Anybody here ever heard of them???


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I just google imaged it and one of Performance Kennals dogs came up 

South American Piranha Dogs were created in the late 1800's by a wealthy dog breeder in Montevideo, Urugury. He wanted a child companion dog. Piranhas are small in size, fearless, very strong, with powerful jaws but very gentle with children. Even small children that tend to abuse them. They become the childs best friend and protector. 
Generally aloof with adult strangers they gained popularity only among the very wealthy.
Introduced in the USA in 2004 there are only about 100 dogs in this country.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

1st time I ever heard of them...my friend was talking about them in an e-mail today, I was like "yeah whatever??"


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I think its just another case of people making up some "choice" name to sell them.
Kyza must be a South American Piranha Dog shes small and good with children :hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> I just google imaged it and one of Performance Kennals dogs came up
> 
> South American Piranha Dogs were created in the late 1800's by a wealthy dog breeder in Montevideo, Urugury. He wanted a child companion dog. Piranhas are small in size, fearless, very strong, with powerful jaws but very gentle with children. Even small children that tend to abuse them. They become the childs best friend and protector.
> Generally aloof with adult strangers they gained popularity only among the very wealthy.
> Introduced in the USA in 2004 there are only about 100 dogs in this country.


REALLY? what search engine did you use?

here is a thread on GD about it
South American Piranha Dog - Pit Bull Forums


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

This one, South American Piranha Dogs - Google Images

maybe you posted about it and your avatar picked up?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah that is what is was, it was from that thread on GD. that's funny!!!


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

never herd of it


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

So what are they? They look like either small APBTs or Staffies? Maybe they are and some is trying to pass them off as a new breed but it said they were created in the 1800??? so how come most never heard of em?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like pits to me, not sure what kind dough.


----------



## rv! (Jun 20, 2009)

i belive that these dogs are pitterpats


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm holding out for a Olde Family South American Redsnapperdog, they are really something to behold.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If you ask Performance what kind of dogs I have she'll tell you it's a piranhadog:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

You want a great child protecting dog that is as mellow as possible then get a Newfoundland.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> You want a great child protecting dog that is as mellow as possible then get a Newfoundland.


Especially true if you got a pool!!!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

tonios said:


> Especially true if you got a pool!!!


Why is that?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea i saw one of perf kennel i saw one of yours too when i did a search on google for images. 
those look like nice little dogs, i couldn't really find much info on them except that they were breed for protection. they kinda look like a sawed off pit.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

looks like some BS someone made up to make some money to be honest with ya... here's a site of a guy who has "piranhadogs"...you'll have to go back to his main page, but here's an "8 week old shepard" from his place

Bob's Dogs


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> If you ask Performance what kind of dogs I have she'll tell you it's a piranhadog:rofl::rofl:


haha especially cree cree


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> looks like some BS someone made up to make some money to be honest with ya... here's a site of a guy who has "piranhadogs"...you'll have to go back to his main page, but here's an "8 week old shepard" from his place
> 
> Bob's Dogs


Here's the same link but the explanation of what they are suppose to be...it also says in 1907 he created these dogs in five year, didn't I read elsewhere it was 1800s??? maybe its a staffy and he's taking the credit for inventing those??

Bob's Dogs


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> You want a great child protecting dog that is as mellow as possible then get a Newfoundland.


The Newfoundland are suppose to be great swimmers and are trained to become water rescue dogs. Its good know if ever a child fell into the house pool the dog is there.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tonios said:


> Here's the same link but the explanation of what they are suppose to be...it also says in 1907 he created these dogs in five year, didn't I read elsewhere it was 1800s??? maybe its a staffy and he's taking the credit for inventing those??
> 
> Bob's Dogs


good possibility. Maybe it was a miscommunication between an American and a South American???? IDK the only thing I could think of is that the south american compared his dogs to piranhas. It seems fishy to me that there's so little literature on the breed.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> good possibility. Maybe it was a miscommunication between an American and a South American???? IDK the only thing I could think of is that the south american compared his dogs to piranhas. It seems fishy to me that there's so little literature on the breed.


HA! piranhas...fishy, I like that...lol


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

tonios said:


> The Newfoundland are suppose to be great swimmers and are trained to become water rescue dogs. Its good know if ever a child fell into the house pool the dog is there.


Ahhh. Thanks. I have met one at a scuba diving shop once that was the owners pet. She was a great big sweetie of a dog and I can see why they are referred to as "Gentle Giants."


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

they look like the pocket pits people r talkin about but the alsow look like patterdals mixed with apbt


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

*Piranah Dog*



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> looks like some BS someone made up to make some money to be honest with ya... here's a site of a guy who has "piranhadogs"...you'll have to go back to his main page, but here's an "8 week old shepard" from his place
> 
> Bob's Dogs


That dog is actually cute.


----------

